# CPA Skill assessment timeline



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all, I have been going through this website a lot recently and found it amazingly helpful and full of resource. I recently applied to CPA Australia for skill assessment as an accountant. Application received by them on 18th April. Any idea when I can expect to receive the result from them? Do they send it by normal post or registered services?

Thanks.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Hi all, I have been going through this website a lot recently and found it amazingly helpful and full of resource. I recently applied to CPA Australia for skill assessment as an accountant. Application received by them on 18th April. Any idea when I can expect to receive the result from them? Do they send it by normal post or registered services?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi There

Best of luck with your application. I guess the processing time is generally 4 weeks, but it starts from the time they get all documents, i.e if they have requested additional documentation, the time limit will commence from the date you have provided that additional information.

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Sre, Thanks for the reply. Yes, 4 weeks is also mentioned on their website but still have slight hope of receiving the result at hand before next round of invite.

Me and you have a lot in common. I took my IELTS on 23rd March and send assessment docs almost at the same time as well 

I think ICAA takes less time than CPA.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Does CPA australia accept statutory declaration on the current employment.
also, anyone please advise, if they assess the experience for 10 years


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Hi Sre, Thanks for the reply. Yes, 4 weeks is also mentioned on their website but still have slight hope of receiving the result at hand before next round of invite.
> 
> Me and you have a lot in common. I took my IELTS on 23rd March and send assessment docs almost at the same time as well
> 
> I think ICAA takes less time than CPA.


Yup, ICAA takes lesser time. On their website, they say processing time is between 2-4 weeks for members of overseas Professional Accounting bodies. I am a member of ICAI.

Hoping for the assessment result this week. Lets see


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

just a quick update that i received my assessment result on 14th May. If anyone waiting more than 1 month to hear back from CPA I suggest you call them up. I called them for update and really helped.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

As per CPA's website, current processing time is 08 upto 8 weeks. I read somewhere that IPA takes only 2 weeks for assessment...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> As per CPA's website, current processing time is 08 upto 8 weeks. I read somewhere that IPA takes only 2 weeks for assessment...


Now the website says processing time is 10 to 15 days.... :fingerscrossed:


----------

